# Regulator Help (Dryer)



## Usafexplorer (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello, 

Recently purchased a new dryer and coverted it to LP for our place in the country. We have a 1000 gallon tank outside and have a new furnace and gas log fireplace as well. 

The dryer requires a max inlet pressure of 11" water column, my problem is my new furnace required 13" water column. How can I supply 13" w.c. from the outside regulator to the main header and only achieve 11" at the dryer?

The regulator in the dryer is deemed useless since a blocking plug is installed and opens the regulator to full available pressure. 

Is there a way to install a regulator off the header just before the dryer supply line? 


Thanks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Where is your place in the country located?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

<sigh>

self control...self control...angel on the right, devil on the left...count to ten...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*For those not already in the plumbing trade.* 
PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Thanks.


----------



## Usafexplorer (Apr 15, 2013)

newyorkcity said:


> <sigh>
> 
> self control...self control...angel on the right, devil on the left...count to ten...


 
WOW, what an [email protected]#$%^. Simple question for a fellow tradesman in the pipefitter field. I deal with steam and apologize if I posted a question and needed help. *&^%$#@!.......


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Usafexplorer said:


> WOW, what [email protected]#$$%%147. Simple question for a fellow tradesman in the pipefitter field. I deal with steam and apologize if I posted a question and needed help. Screw off.......


Wow, what an [email protected]#$%^&. Simple, well explained protocol to introduce yourself before you go cruising around the forum posting questions. We deal with DIY'ers all the time posting questions wanting free help. What you said.........:furious:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*If you can't*



Usafexplorer said:


> WOW, what an [email protected]#$%^. Simple question for a fellow tradesman in the pipefitter field. I deal with steam and apologize if I posted a question and needed help. *&^%$#@!.......


If you aren't capable of following directions for posting here, how can you follow directions on piping different gas pressures?:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Usafexplorer said:


> WOW, what an [email protected]#$%^. Simple question for a fellow tradesman in the pipefitter field. I deal with steam and apologize if I posted a question and needed help. *&^%$#@!.......


Calm down. A simple intro. would have gone a long way. :yes: There are many here that would be glad to help a fellow tradesman. What they will not do is interact with H.O.'s, as there is plenty of sites on the internet for that.

If you choose to do an intro. and participate, you too will also come to appreciate that H.O.'s are not welcome on PZ! Your profile states that you are a pipefitter. At this very moment, only three here know that since that is the number of members who have visited your profile.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey guys - he messed up. First by barging in with a question, and then by insulting another PZ Member. Let's give him a chance to redeem himself. :yes:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll be the first to welcome him.
However, what prevents a HO from fabricating a tale of a plumbing career?
Some kind of vetting should happen in this instance.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> I'll be the first to welcome him.
> However, what prevents a HO from fabricating a tale of a plumbing career?
> Some kind of vetting should happen in this instance.


Nothing prevents a H.O. from fabricating a tale. The vetting is done by asking questions in such a way that the average H.O. would not know the answer. Typically, posers are fleshed out in short order and shown the door. 

Also, with so many DIY sites, and a few plumbing forums that welcome H.O.'s, why go through the effort of faking it? Much easier to visit the other sites and get their answers. There are even low cost sites with Master Plumbers doling out professional advice for pennies on the dollar. They will walk a H.O. through any DIY project step by step.

Some PZ Members want anonymity and requiring disclosing personal information would hinder them from participating. In addition, there are many members who are in the trade that do not have licensing due to the requirements of their individual jurisdictions.

IMO, H.O.'s accidentally wander in here, not quite understanding the requirements. They think, I'm not going to stay, I just want to ask a question. Most apologize, or leave with little to no fanfare.

H.O.'s are crucial to our business. They too deserve to be treated with civility, which is why we direct them to the proper place to meet their needs.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

The OP asked about piping gas appliances with different pressures. You said to give him another chance, which I do not dispute.
After an intro, assuming he states that he in the pipe trades, should we explain how to do the job?
Would you?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OP sounds like a real tool, if he's 'one' of us, he'll follow up with a proper full intro...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/ 

PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

